# JTextField Schriftgröße ändern



## OasisCritter (20. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann man eigtl in einem JTextField die Schriftgröße ändern und ggf. auch (Breit, kursiv, unterstrichen) verwenden? 
Das mit der Schriftart hab ich auch nicht richtig verstanden. Wie greift man auf die Java-Schriftarten zu? Ich hab glaub ich mal 4-5 gesehn, mehr aber auch nicht. (Hauptsächlich geht es hier aber um die erste Frage)

MfG


----------



## Lowpass (20. Apr 2010)

Die Klasse JTextField hat die Methode setFont(Font f), über welche die Schriftart (engl. Font) gesetzt werden kann.

Eine Font kannst Du erzeugen mit new Font(String name, int style, int size).
Den Wert für Style kannst Du per in Font definierter Konstanten angeben, z.B. Font.ITALIC oder Font.BOLD.


----------

